# thermostat with timer?



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Is there a thermostat with a timer, I want one that will reduce the temp at night, I know about the magic eye but it wont work with my setup (Thermostats are behind the vivs so always dark) 

Does anyone know of one?

It need to be pulse proportional for my ceramics and mats!
Cheers
Tom


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

I've searched high & low for this buddy but all to no avail, I wish you better luck! If you find one or want to take one into production then let me know =P.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Not built in, but you need the day/night pulse proportional stats. The magic eye is optional and you can just use a normal timer instead.

They are designed to have a second power output. This gets plugged into the side of the stat and into an ordinary plug-in timer. Set the plug-in timer to be 'on' for the desired night time period. When the day/night stat 'feels' the seconds input come on, it drops the cut out point by the desired amount (eg 5 degrees). When the second input switches off in the morning, the stat reverts to the preset daytime temps.

Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat Day / Night

(above is a quick google search for 'day/night pulse proportional' and I am not recommending the shop one way or the other!)


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

great now i need to buy 2new stats :lol2: so that stat and a timer and were all good!
Cheers!


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Not built in, but you need the day/night pulse proportional stats. The magic eye is optional and you can just use a normal timer instead.
> 
> They are designed to have a second power output. This gets plugged into the side of the stat and into an ordinary plug-in timer. Set the plug-in timer to be 'on' for the desired night time period. When the day/night stat 'feels' the seconds input come on, it drops the cut out point by the desired amount (eg 5 degrees). When the second input switches off in the morning, the stat reverts to the preset daytime temps.
> 
> ...


that or the lucky pro 2.

can control lights, heat, temp drop the lot. very good i found
Livefood UK Ltd.

have look around you can get them cheaper if you look.


----------



## richooooo (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah lucky reptile 2 thats what i have


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, same here too, £39.99 on surreypetsupplies


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah but isn't the LuckyReptileII an ON/OFF stat so you can't use lights with it?


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, you can use lights on it, as it has one circuit that's just timed (I use heat & basking lamps on this) then another that's for heat (ceramic on this one) that has one temp for day, so it'll just kick in to make up the temp if it needs to, and another for night, so it keeps up my night temps


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

VW_Rick said:


> Yeah but isn't the LuckyReptileII an ON/OFF stat so you can't use lights with it?


yeah, true pulse but then hook a ceramic and a energey saver light bulb works a treat or even uv strip. there are ways around it. but i find it a great bit of kit.

also. it is for ceramic any way:Na_Na_Na_Na: (It need to be pulse proportional for my ceramics and mats)


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

evilchild said:


> yeah, true pulse but then hook a ceramic and a energey saver light bulb works a treat or even uv strip. there are ways around it. but i find it a great bit of kit.
> 
> also. it is for ceramic any way:Na_Na_Na_Na: (It need to be pulse proportional for my ceramics and mats)


I agree about it being a great bit of kit, have one in with my beardie, and another sitting here for when I finish putting together my ackie viv  It's just really handy not having to worry about a number of timers for one viv, just let it handle the lot, may be worth trying it out sometime with a ceramic/mat combo, just to see how it does


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

bazza5938 said:


> I agree about it being a great bit of kit, have one in with my beardie, and another sitting here for when I finish putting together my ackie viv  It's just really handy not having to worry about a number of timers for one viv, just let it handle the lot, may be worth trying it out sometime with a ceramic/mat combo, just to see how it does


used with ceramic never mats. all my mats are on 24/7 don't see the point in dropping them down at night, not like the do any thing for the ameiant temp so not much point. if they want to be cool......move. simple.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

My ATB is in a exo heated with a ceranic on a stat. So if I get a the habistat pulse proportional day/night stat and a timer I can make the temp drop at night for him!?


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

mooshu said:


> My ATB is in a exo heated with a ceranic on a stat. So if I get a the habistat pulse proportional day/night stat and a timer I can make the temp drop at night for him!?


 think your find you need the stat to match the stat with day.night sensor which in total cost you more.

also are you thinking of a electric timer? if so they will turn off and on and not dim.

the lucky pro stat can do all you want.

can turn your lights on and off when you want make the temp drop to what you want and when you want.

you seem to be making things more difficult for your self. imo.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

The Thermo control 2 pro is just two separate circuits with a timer the switch from one to the other. If I get the habistat day/night I can use just the one heat source and have it lower at the times I choose! :2thumb:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

mooshu said:


> The Thermo control 2 pro is just two separate circuits with a timer the switch from one to the other. If I get the habistat day/night I can use just the one heat source and have it lower at the times I choose! :2thumb:


 same with the lucky pro


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's not two circuits that switches between, it's two timers, one for one circuit, and the other timed for different temps, day/night


----------

